# Sig Sauer 1911 Ultra Compact with Crimson Trace Master Series Rosewood Laser Grips



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Received my Master Series Rosewood Crimson Trace Laser Grips today. They are not an exact fit for the Sig 1911 Ultra Compact but a short tip to my gunsmith and some minor work on his part, they now fit perfectly. The right side with the laser was a perfect fit but the left side required some minor shaving at the top to make it fit. As you can see from the picture, it now looks like it came from Crimson Trace to fit the Ultra Compact. I am very pleased with the results and the addition of the laser makes this a perfect carry/self defense gun.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

How does that nice looking sig shoot?
Is that a 3 inch barrel?


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

pic said:


> How does that nice looking sig shoot?
> Is that a 3 inch barrel?


So far I have fired over 400 rounds both ball and hollow point ammo without a single FTF or FTE. Its the first time I have owned a short barrel .45 or 9mm that did not have feed or extraction issues. Its a 3.3 inch barrel and its very accurate. The price was right also. It was $899 plus a got a Sig 1911 .22 free. Who ever heard of a BOGO on guns. Apparently, Sig has.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

sigmeister said:


> So far I have fired over 400 rounds both ball and hollow point ammo without a single FTF or FTE. Its the first time I have owned a short barrel .45 or 9mm that did not have feed or extraction issues. Its a 3.3 inch barrel and its very accurate. The price was right also. It was $899 plus a got a Sig 1911 .22 free. Who ever heard of a BOGO on guns. Apparently, Sig has.


Sounds like a winner gun and a great deal.


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Finally made it to the range today to try out my Crimson Trace laser grips. They are dead on at 7 yards and definitely fun to shoot. Don't think I will use them every time I go to the range as I don't want to lose my shooting skills. Since this is my daily carry gun I will use them periodically on my range visit to make sure I am proficient with them.


----------

